# Honest it wasn't me!!!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George doing what he does best!


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Love George's colours


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awwwww he is so cute!! Love the innocent cockapoo face "mum do you REALLY think I'd do this?".

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh bless, that cute little face! Does he like shredding paper? Daisy loves it, she once destroyed a whole newspaper, the mess was incredible!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty is a total paper shredder. I've come home to find tissue all over the floor where she had got a tissue out of the pocket of my trousers and shredded it to pieces. It looked like a bad fake snow storm had hit my living room.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh George! Naughty boy :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Isn't it so hard to be cross when they look at you like that?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George loves shredding paper , in fact he loves shredding anything! He's a complete monkey and into everything


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

How can you be cross with that cute face though!!!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Thats an adorable picture. I'm not sure I could stay cross with him for long though!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive come down to a bit of shredding this morning also !


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can George please come and stay at my house...I have lots of shredding that needs doing!


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Ah George is sooo cute. Maisie is a shredder too! She can sniff out a piece of paper or tissue from 100 yards!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Aw so cute!
Vincent is a little terror whenever he gets hold of paper. The amount of paper wrappers we find in his poo is scary


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Gorgeous George is looking more gorgeous each day.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Can George please come and stay at my house...I have lots of shredding that needs doing!


Can George please come and stay at my house ..... I have lots of cuddles for him


----------

